# ?  ?

## Dinaaa

!

,     . ,       ,   - ,     ?

----------


## .

*Dinaaa*,          ,   .    .

----------


## dimind

*Dinaaa*,   ... .   .

----------


## Andyko

*Dinaaa*,      ,    .    :Smilie:      -    .

----------


## stas

:Smilie:

----------


## Andre

,    .       ,       .

----------

-    .    ,   .           (   ).       .  ,   .

----------

, .   .        -       .   -   , .

----------


## berry

,     ,      . ,  , ,    , ,   , ...

----------

,     ,

----------


## xboct

.     .        .     .

----------


## Green1982

-!           !       !   .   !            ,    !

----------


## lisss

,      ,    3  ,   ,           .
,       ,   .      -  .

        -   -

----------


## yMHuK

+  .  .        ,    ..       ,    +.

----------


## Natasel

,   .
   .
 ,     () 
 Excel .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## OlgaK

,       ,  .  :Wow:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## 07

> *Dinaaa*,      ,    .        -    .


     ,            ,          .   . !

----------


## OlgaK

*07*,      .,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Ne4et

,   :Smilie:    ,   :Smilie:

----------


## shape

> ,     ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## shape

+

----------


## Nataly2008

.    .    .  :Wink: 
  . ,         .  .
        .  ,    ,     .

----------

,       )))

----------


## Sergthai

> !
> 
> ,     . ,       ,   - ,     ?


       !    .

----------


## .

-,    ,     :Wink:        ,   ,    :Wink: 
*Sergthai*,   ,          .

----------


## Sergthai

> -,    ,           ,   ,   
> *Sergthai*,   ,          .


,   !     .          .    ""     , ..      (  , .     ).        (      ),     ?  :Wink:     . ,             ()        , ..    .          (   ,     )    .   ,        +  .

----------


## .

*Sergthai*,       .    ,   .      ,        :Wink:

----------

+     ,       .  ,     ?)))

----------


## FM

. 
. !   -       ....  :Smilie:

----------

,   ""     " "  " "        !!!!!

----------

+     .         +.  .     -     .      .         ,   +    .  +    ,      .            .    .         ( ),     -        .    . .    .            ,     1. ..       10 ,   +          .            .        ,         10 . !!!

----------


## .

**,         ?      +  :Wink:

----------


## liros

.     .      .       .       ,        .       .             .         .       ,        .    ,     .   .       ,    .     ,          .    ..

----------


## Natasel

3  ,
  .
  -  ?  ?
 -  ? (  ,   , - ?)

----------


## shape

?   :Smilie:

----------


## Natasel

> ?


  ,  ,     ,
  ,     :Big Grin: 
==
     ...

----------


## Severyanin

-,   -   .  10    -...      !! ,         ..        -   -        ,      ...      -! .  ! ,      ...       !     -   .   -     -    ...

   ..

----------

, ,     . 
 +  ,    .
         .
,  ,  +    ,      ,      .
                 ,        :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Natasel

,   , -  ...
1)     ;
2)    ,     
*-17*     ,     ,   ,   .   :Frown: 
,     .
3)

----------


## Olga2309

-        +,  ,      .     +  .  :Smilie:

----------

...    ...
    ,       ...

 ,            ...
  +,     ...   -   ...

_[censored]_ ,   .

----------

,                           . 
            .              ...
              ,     .
            .
   - ,          ,             .
             piratebay     .
      ...   :Big Grin:

----------

...  ...
     -     ...    ...  ...

          ...

" " ,             ...

  +...   - ...
   ,
   ...
      -
    .

----------

-     ... ,       ...

   ?
 ...

   ?
, ...

     ,      " " -       -    ...

  ...    +   , , "  "          " " -  ", , "...       ...

      ...

----------


## .

> " " ,             ...


  ,           +?         ,           :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie:      - ,    +.             :Smilie:

----------

, ...       +,    5-       -  -...      6-        (?         )...

, ,   ,    ** ...    -    5-...               ...

** ,  ,  ...

  -

----------


## Server56

-  . -  , -   .    ,      .

----------

,     ...           ,     ...

          ...           -       ...

 -      -      ...

----------


## ˸

> -  , -   .


    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

:
 ...      ...     ,   ,         ...   ,      ...      ...

     "   _18"   "_18" -   ...         ...      -    ...

----------


## .

> , ,   ,     ...    -    5-...               ...


      ,  .   ?   :Big Grin: 



> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## glbuh7

?
    -    ,         -1.

     -   ,     ,   ""    -1 -      .

----------


## Natasel

> -   ,     ,   ""   -1 -      .


     ,       :Wink: 
===
    ,    
     ,   .
===
       ,       ,
   ,  .

----------

...   ...   ...

, ,       ,    -  ...

    -         ...

 ,   :
         ""

 :     , +   ...

P.S. ?

----------


## selenav

. 
        ,              ,        ().      ,    ,    ,      "   ",      ,  ,    . 
   -     - ,    :yes:

----------


## .

:Smilie:        .     ,

----------


## Desperado

> "   _18"   "_18" -   ...         ...      -    ...


    .

----------


## glbuh7

.
     -  , , ,    -.

      .         .

     .

----------

!      !!     !    !

----------

, ,   .      , ..     ,      , ..   ,     ., , , ,    .     -,   .    -  .       ,   (  7   ).   ""     .

----------


## shape

> !      !!     !    !


,          ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> !      !!     !    !


    , ?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ptihka

:Smilie:

----------


## AndreiC

:Smilie:

----------


## .

,       :Wink:

----------

....  :      ,         !!!!!!      ... ...    .       , ,     ...      !!!  ????

----------


## ptihka

:yes:

----------

> !      !!     !    !


  -,      .   - ,  .,     ,       .




> -,      .   - ,  .,     ,       .


.  21-9-7
   . .  -       .

-      ==, -    , -    ...

----------

,      ,          (    ,  )      ,                  50      .       ,    ,     ,   .      ,    ,   ,    .           .

----------


## .

> ,


    ?        +.  ,       ,       ?



> ,


 ,     .  ""        :Smilie:  



> 





> 


, , ...      :Big Grin: 



> 





> 





>

----------


## anna_nysik

, 4               ,           ,       .       ,   .           )))

----------


## Bucom

,    . , .   -    ,       .     ,          (  ,             ).      .

----------


## -

,         , - ,      "". ,          ,      ,         ,      .
  ,     ,        .            .  ,    - . ,    . ,       :Smilie:

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

.   .       .   .    ,   .  , ,  ,      +.      ,  ,       .   ,   ..,      . ,    ,   ,  ,    .
  . ,     .  ,    (      ,      ,      ,    ).

----------


## _

..

----------

> ,            ,          .   . !


     ,    ,        (  . 4-  )        !

----------

"".   - .

----------

> .   .       .   .    ,   .  , ,  ,      +.      ,  ,       .   ,   ..,      . ,    ,   ,  ,    .
>   . ,     .  ,    (      ,      ,      ,    ).


        ,        .      .   ,  ,     !!!     ()-  -               .     .

----------

> "".   - .


     2 ,  .....

----------


## Nevera

.   ,   .  + , , .      ...

----------

> ,    .

----------


## dimdim1982

.    .
  .        .
     -            .      (   ).
     ,      .
      ,   ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   , , -,                  ...  :Frown:

----------

> 2 ,  .....


! !   ,   .

----------


## FM

,      .   :Wink:

----------


## ,.

,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


      .      :Wink:

----------

,     -  .            ,     .

----------

,  ,     ,         (    -  -  4-5 ).    "" ,  ,  ,     - . 
         ,   .   ,   ,  ,    -   ()

----------


## OlgaK

> ,


   ,     ... 
   ,   __ ...  :Wink:

----------


## Oksana@

> ,





> ,     - .


   .       ?

----------


## Petr K

,   - "" -   .     -    +  ""           ?    -    .... ""  , ,  .   +  -  ...    -      ...   "" ...  ,  -    ...     -       ...

----------


## Alexey_tob

,   ,   ?

----------

> ,   ,   ?


   +    ,     +  ))   ,      ,          ))         ))  +           (       +,    ,    ,        )           ,      ,   +     .           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   +


  .+  ,   .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,      (1  ).      .




> +    ,     +  ))   ,      ,          ))         ))  +           (       +,    ,    ,        )           ,      ,   +     .           .


  ,      .     .

----------

> ,        .      .   ,  ,     !!!     ()-  -               .     .


    ,           , ..    -     .

----------

,            !
   .
"  ,      ,           .           "  ..  ..    ,    ,   ,     ,   : ,  ...

----------

1. ,        ,..  ! 
2.  +    2 .      ?!   2  ,   ! 
3. +     50   ,        !   -     .
4.      +  !
5.    +   ,    ,      ,   .
  +!!!              ,      !

----------

,  , , ,  ,              -     - !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,   ,     ,   : ,  ...


 ,  ,  ",    ,  , ,  ."   .

----------

> 1. ,        ,..  ! 
> 2.  +    2 .      ?!   2  ,   ! 
> 3. +     50   ,        !   -     .
> 4.      +  !
> 5.    +   ,    ,      ,   .
>   +!!!              ,      !


 +   +)))

----------

> ,  ,     ,         (    -  -  4-5 ).    "" ,  ,  ,     - . 
>          ,   .   ,   ,  ,    -   ()


 -  ....??

----------


## E11e0n0ra

,    .....,        (     ,     ?????????     .    . ,        ..  ...    ,  (     2011)          ,    ...(((((  ,           :Frown:

----------

> ,    .....,        (     ,     ?????????     .    . ,        ..  ...    ,  (     2011)          ,    ...(((((  ,


 ...    +     ???       .               ,    (  )      ,    .           .         ,    ,    ,       .      :         !!!  -   ,   ...

----------

> ,    .....,        (     ,     ?????????     .    . ,        ..  ...    ,  (     2011)          ,    ...(((((  ,


 ,    ?     ,  ?????        ?  ...

----------

.  -   .,      ""  ,      .-      !

----------

,    ,  .   , ,             ....         ,    ,      ...         : ,  , ,  ,        ,   ,       ....  ,        100%,        .  -  ,     -,    )))))

----------

,  ,    ...    -   ,    -  ..          ,   !

----------

> ,  ,    ...    -   ,    -  ..          ,   !


))))  -   "" --  . 
     .     ""  ,     .     .      ,     , .    + .       ,     ,   -  ,    .      
-

----------

,      -,  ,       .                         , -        ,          ,      .
           ,         !

----------

,          ,    ?      ,       ,  ...   ,   ,        +  .   ,   ,     ,    ,    .     ,         .    ,     .          .       .    .    .      ""

----------


## stas

> ,       ,  ...


  ,   .

----------

> ,   .


    !!!   !   ,    !!  "" -.  ,   -   -   .

----------


## stas

)))

----------


## Lenulesik

+       .     4  1 . 2011   + ...
    ,      +.          "".   ,  ))

----------


## 73

1,5     .     +. 
   .   45 .      +  .       .      .       .            .      .       -    . 
  - .   .

----------

> 1,5     .     +. 
>    .   45 .      +  .       .      .       .            .      .       -    . 
>   - .   .


   .         .      -   )))      -   .   ??        ?? .     ...-  ,   .    .     ..  -   ,           ,         . - ,    ....    ....

----------

,     ,    ...       ...    .   ,

----------


## timzoom

,   +       ,    ,   ,  !
     ,          +        ) :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   +


       "" ?

----------

.     .           .             ,         ,      ,         .         .         .         ,           ,                           .   ,    .           .
         .

----------


## .

**,         :Wink:   ,     ,      .              :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=timzoom;53346135],   +       ,    ,   ,  !
     ,          +        ) :yes: [/QUOTE
  ?                   .                           .                ,   .     +                     ,           .                    .           ,,.....          ,    .       .

----------

> **,          ,     ,      .


                        98     3310.   ,    ))))))))))

----------


## .

**,    ?          ?    ?      ?
, ,   +   ,      .     ? 



> 


   ,     150   + ???       100 .        .   ,      +  :Smilie:

----------


## .

+ ,  .



> .            ,   .


     ?     +    .      ,    +     ,       ?  ?  :Wink:

----------

> + ,  .
>      ?     +    .      ,    +     ,       ?  ?


            ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


        .        ,  ,          .         ,         .

----------

> .        ,  ,          .         ,         .


                 .    ???       ,          ???  ??? ???   ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ???       ,


      .     ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 ,  ,      ?     -    ,    ,        :yes:

----------

,                          ,     .                ,    .   +

----------

))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## .

**,    ,          .    -.        .    ,       ,       .     ?          ?      ?      ,           ? 
     .     .        ,       -     .  ?  :Wink: 
      -  ,      .   -  , .    ,         .

----------

.   ,    -

----------


## .

> -


   .         ?      ? 
        (  +  ),      :Smilie:

----------


## AZ 2

> .   +


     .     ,        .    ,         .

----------

[QUOTE=AZ 2;53424135]     .     ,        .    ,         .[/QUOT

----------

**  :yes: .       *.*,     .    ...     ...   .                 ,              ,       ..

----------


## .

,

----------


## AZ 2

> 


   . ,

----------

> ** .       *.*,     .    ...     ...   .                 ,              ,       ..


           .

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:      , ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## AZ 2

> .,     .


      ,          :Big Grin:

----------

,   ?

----------

> ,           ,


  -    ?                     ?

----------

> ,


  -   ?    ?  ?

     !

----------

> !


         .        .         ...

----------

+,       ,     !!!

----------

.

----------


## o-kravec

> -    ?                     ?


    .
   -   
,         ..

----------


## o-kravec

> .

----------


## o-kravec

-

----------

.    3          ,    ,      +                            
       .
           ,     ,       5   .                 .   2           .      +              .
       ,          .   3                                   .            ,  ,            .               ..                                    +                 ""       ,     ,    .          .
                       (  )       .
            " ..               .
                 ,              . +               .
             2   ,                               .                       ,                              ,                           !!!                          ,   .
              .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,  -   ,    -      ?

----------

. 
    :         .    ( 94.8 .)   .     ,      ,  ,  . :       .       :       (,    :   ,  ).      ,              .      ,   :        ( 19.1 .          10.6 .  :  ),     ( 13.3 .         4.8 .  :  ).           ,    : -       .        ,    .
     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   :



> :       .


 


> "


    ?




> ( 13.3 .         4.8 .  :  ).


     ?
-   -                ...

----------

> ,       ,  .

----------


## .

> 13.3 .         4.8 .  :


   ? -  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


  !
       .    .    -  ,  ,   .    ,          .         .

----------

> ? -


  ,   ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## gnews

: !,    !.    ,      .

     ,   .(.  "   ")

----------

-  .
  ,    +  ?    ?
    ,,         .
  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,          .   ,   -   .

----------

> ,          .   ,   -   .


    , -   "       ?!!".    ,        ?   ...

----------

